# My Setups. :)



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I have been spending all night looking on here at everyone's beautiful tanks and thought I would share my own. 

Here is my 20 gallon housing Guppies, Balloon Mollies, and their many fry.


My 29 gallon housing Platies, Mollies, Pristella Tetras, and June the Red Claw Crayfish.

June


And finally the 10 gallon housing Margaret the Marbled Crayfish.



I also will hopefully be getting a 55 gallon setup soon! I will make sure to post pictures of it if I get it.


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Your setup's look very nice  Good job :-D


----------

